# President Bush has One



## Ribbit50 (Jan 29, 2009)

Did any of you see ABC News last night , Mrs. Bush in her interview stated that President Bush got a Kindle from Cheney and he reads books on it a lot . 
WOW Great


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Hoo-boy!...here we go again. 

WHOO-GAH...WHOO-GAH....WHOO-GAH!

MODERATORS TO YOUR BATTLE STATIONS! THIS IS NOT A DRILL...I REPEAT, THIS IS NOT A DRILL!...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Yikes!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Should we talk about delivering babies?


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

I think we should just talk about how easy it is to use the Kindle in "generalities"


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Should we talk about delivering babies?


Definitely, so tell us about your worst moment during delivery.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You mean other than the fact that the first thing the baby saw was the dashboard?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr Bush has a Kindle.  I think I heard that Mr. Cheney does as well.  So do Ms Winfrey and Ms Goldberg.  It's a non-partisan reading device!  

Ann


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> You mean other than the fact that the first thing the baby saw was the dashboard?


Did you have one of those Pine tree air fresheners hanging from the rear view mirror? I wonder if the poor child would have that scent imprinted in their mind for all eternity.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You mean other than the fact that the first thing the baby saw was the dashboard?


Did she want to drive?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I dont know about the scent, but she does like the color green...

And we call her Pickle, but that's a whole 'nother story.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> I think we should just talk about how easy it is to use the Kindle in "generalities"


uh, yeah, I'll give that five minutes, lol.

I like the baby idea...or anything else if that topic's been gestated fully...how 'bout bunnies? ...or ponies? ...anything but pet goats


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Did he want to drive?


I think she wanted to go to Babies'R'Us. We had her in the parking lot next door to it...

I wish to heck I was making this up....


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> uh, yeah, I'll give that five minutes, lol.
> 
> I like the baby idea...or anything else if that topic's been gestated fully...how 'bout bunnies? ...or ponies? ...anything but pet goats


You have a pony? Cool, tell us about her....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Where's the bunny?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

J. Steinbeck said:


> Did you have one of those Pine tree air fresheners hanging from the rear view mirror? I wonder if the poor child would have that scent imprinted in their mind for all eternity.


ha ha, that's funny


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> You have a pony? Cool, tell us about her....


yep, gotta pony _crossed_ with a bunny...jumps houses, give birth to punnies 3 times a month and poops chocolate eggs on Easter.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You mean other than the fact that the first thing the baby saw was the dashboard?


I am glad I never had kids . I'll stick with cats, at least I don't have to birth them myself in cars


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> yep, gotta pony _crossed_ with a bunny...jumps houses, give birth to punnies 3 times a month and poops chocolate eggs on Easter.


Swoons, poops chocolate eggs on Easter. Where can I get a punny?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd be happy to give ya one but I can never catch the damn things!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

EV, do you have a thing against goats?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Former Vice President Cheney gave Former President Bush a Kindle for Christmas in 2008.

No word if Former President Bush has upgraded to a Kindle 2. 

Mrs. Bush was saying that it was hard to get newspapers delivered to the house. Does someone want to send her an email and tell her that Former President Bush can have the Houston Chronicle and the Austin American-Statesman delivered directly to his Kindle? Of course, if Mrs. Bush wants to read them, she'll have to borrow her husband's Kindle, since subscriptions cannot be shared.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hoo-boy!...here we go again.
> 
> WHOO-GAH...WHOO-GAH....WHOO-GAH!
> 
> MODERATORS TO YOUR BATTLE STATIONS! THIS IS NOT A DRILL...I REPEAT, THIS IS NOT A DRILL!...


Man, it's been years since I've heard a klaxon.

Klaxon! KLAXON! There's a great Kindle name, if anyone is looking for one.

L


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Of the three (One was at Mobilereads) threads I've read today with this title, this is by far the most...wait, what bunny?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Of the three (One was at Mobilereads) threads I've read today with this title, this is by far the most...wait, what bunny?


Apparently, it's a punny..want some chocolate?


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Ribbit50 said:


> Did any of you see ABC News last night , Mrs. Bush in her interview stated that President Bush got a Kindle from Cheney and he reads books on it a lot .
> WOW Great


@Ribbit50: If you're wondering why the responses to this thread are so bizarre, then you didn't see the Bush/Kindle thread yesterday (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4492.0.html) which got into a heated Bush-bashing, and got locked. Not all Kindle users can restrain themselves and have an adult discussion about anything mentioning certain politician's names - sorry.......


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I'd be happy to give ya one but I can never catch the damn things!


I need to catch me a punny.... I feel like Elmer Fudd all of a sudden. Easter will be here soon and I love chocolate eggs.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> EV, do you have a thing against goats?


Not since I was a young boy on the farm, and that's never been proven! Those pictures have been photo-shopped!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I need to catch me a punny.... I feel like Elmer Fudd all of a sudden. Easter will be here soon and I love chocolate eggs.


Oh, when do the Cadbury eggs appear in the store?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

But I have the sheep pictures...There are goat ones too


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Not since I was a young boy on the farm, and that's never been proven! Those pictures have been photo-shopped!!


They didn't have photoshop in those days, Cowboy. No internet, neither.

Don't go blaming modern technology on past transgressions.

L


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Since we're on this topic again, the picture in the other thread of Bush holding the book upside down is a photoshop. I say this as a total lib! 

http://www.snopes.com/photos/politics/bushbook.asp


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I need to catch me a punny.... I feel like Elmer Fudd all of a sudden. Easter will be here soon and I love chocolate eggs.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> @Ribbit50: If you're wondering why the responses to this thread are so bizarre, then you didn't see the Bush/Kindle thread yesterday (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4492.0.html) which got into a heated Bush-bashing, and got locked. Not all Kindle users can restrain themselves and have an adult discussion about anything mentioning certain politician's names - sorry.......


Thank you for this explanation! I was SO CONFUZED!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


>


My secret weakness for Bugs has been exposed....


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, when do the Cadbury eggs appear in the store?


The Reese's Eggs have been out for a couple of weeks now. (Or possibly my local convenience mart has just brought them out of hiding...)


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> They didn't have photoshop in those days, Cowboy. No internet, neither.
> 
> Don't go blaming modern technology on past transgressions.
> 
> L


huh, I can't? You sure? ....well, ok then--it was clearly Bush's fault!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, when do the Cadbury eggs appear in the store?


Saw them today for the first time down here.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> My secret weakness for Bugs has been exposed....


You eat chocolate covered bugs? EW! That's gross....


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> huh, I can't? You sure? ....well, ok then--it was clearly Bush's fault then!


No, it was clearly because you had no bush to hide behind.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Since we're on this topic again, the picture in the other thread of Bush holding the book upside down is a photoshop. I say this as a total lib!
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/politics/bushbook.asp


I LOVE Snopes.com! I use it to reply to 90% of the e-mail "urban legends" warnings that get sent to me by friends and family. Photoshop is a great tool - and any "tool" can provide "proof" for their point of view!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

*sits on Gables Girl's hands*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> I LOVE Snopes.com! I use it to reply to 90% of the e-mail "urban legends" warnings that get sent to me by friends and family. Photoshop is a great tool - and any "tool" can provide "proof" for their point of view!


Insert picture of alligator eating guy stepping out of helicopter....I'd do it, but I am too lazy to look it up. Sorry!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *sits on Gables Girl's hands*


Oh, hello Jim, good to see you. Just waking up or getting home from work?

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> No, it was clearly because you had no bush to hide behind.


HAHAHAHA! Beautiful!! OMG--haven't laughed that hard in awhile!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Trekker said:


> It's funny how people try to disprove something they've seen on the internet by referring people to another site on the internet.


Actually, snopes.com is pretty widely recognized as a politically neutral site that researches popular urban legends and gives a "true"/"false"/"can't prove/disprove" assessment.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *sits on Gables Girl's hands*


Be nice; it's her birthday in a few hours. (and she still won't be as old as me damnit)

Happy Early Birthday GG!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Oh, hello Jim, good to see you. Just waking up or getting home from work?
> 
> L


At work, and it's a very busy night. Too busy for me to be here.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Trekker said:


> It's funny how people try to disprove something they've seen on the internet by referring people to another site on the internet.


1. Yeah, but it's _Snopes._ 

2. Yeah, but is shows proof.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> Be nice; it's her birthday in a few hours. (and she still won't be as old as me damnit)
> 
> Happy Early Birthday GG!


I was being nice.  It was her idea.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, and the AP is in on the conspiracy.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I love the political discussion that's going on in this thread.  We've gone from goats delivering in the front seat of the Dodge to punies eating chocolate bugs.  I've learned so much today


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kim said:


> I love the political discussion that's going on in this thread. We've gone from goats delivering in the front seat of the Dodge to punies eating chocolate bugs. I've learned so much today


Thank you for that excellent summary. I do believe this thread has been completely jacked.

But you left out the parts about Hugh....and Hibbing...and Maui...and Pie..Or did we not cover those yet?


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Thank you for that excellent summary. I do believe this thread has been completely jacked.
> 
> But you left out the parts about Hugh....and Hibbing...and Maui...and Pie..Or did we not cover those yet?


well, everything important has now been covered....and it only took three pages to get here


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> But you left out the parts about Hugh....and Hibbing...and Maui...and Pie..Or did we not cover those yet?


You just did.

But that gives me an excuse for a Hugh picture.










Not quite sure what that hand is doing in the back of his head....LOL


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

kim said:


> I love the political discussion that's going on in this thread. We've gone from goats delivering in the front seat of the Dodge to punies eating chocolate bugs. I've learned so much today


...and we're only now getting to the topic of jackalopes working for the AP taking pictures of the president turning goats upsidedown! ...why do I have feeling that Lewis Carroll is scripting this thread?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> ...and we're only now getting to the topic of jackalopes working for the AP taking pictures of the president turning goats upsidedown! ...why do I have feeling that Lewis Carroll is scripting this thread?


God knows, because you are at Madeleine L'Engle status....

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> God knows, because you are at Madeleine L'Engle status....
> 
> L


...that's just because I haven't learned to rhyme yet.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> ...that's just because I haven't learned to rhyme yet.


You will, when you hit the wrinkle in time....

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Be nice; it's her birthday in a few hours. (and she still won't be as old as me damnit)
> 
> Happy Early Birthday GG!


Thank you. I'll try not to hold it against you that you are older. 



Bacardi Jim said:


> I was being nice.  It was her idea.


Very true, but I don't want to get you in trouble with LR. 


luvmy4brats said:


> Thank you for that excellent summary. I do believe this thread has been completely jacked.
> 
> But you left out the parts about Hugh....and Hibbing...and Maui...and Pie..Or did we not cover those yet?


So do I get to go to Maui with Hugh for my birthday? We'll stop by Hibbing on the way for pie!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> ...and we're only now getting to the topic of jackalopes working for the AP taking pictures of the president turning goats upsidedown! ...why do I have feeling that Lewis Carroll is scripting this thread?


HA!!!



> Oh, when do the Cadbury eggs appear in the store?


Our kangaroo stores already have them. And i don't live in Hibbing. Or eat pie all that often. But I would like to go to Maui. But not have a baby in a Dodge stratus. And frankly, I doubt that's offered as a tour option all that often.

Is that a rabbit over there?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> You will, when you hit the wrinkle in time....
> 
> L


In the mirror, spied the wrinkle in time
It was there as the globmod foretold
I've aged for an odd proser's rhyme
And like Chucky Dodgson, got old

...I think I'll call it "The Crimson Mirrorcher".


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> In the mirror, spied the wrinkle in time
> It was there as the globmod foretold
> I've aged for an odd proser's rhyme
> And like Chucky Dodgson, got old
> ...


I dunno why people thought you and I would get along.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> In the mirror, spied the wrinkle in time
> It was there as the globmod foretold
> I've aged for an odd proser's rhyme
> And like Chucky Dodgson, got old
> ...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I dunno why people thought you and I would get along.


 You mean the trip to SA is off? Darn, I already bought insurance on both of you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> You mean the trip to SA is off? Darn, I already bought insurance on both of you.


With yourself as beneficiary, no doubt.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

> And here I thought you were going to age like fine wine and just get smoother and richer.


If I were smoother and richer I'd be between Buddha and Obama...I'm happy here on the ranch.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> With yourself as beneficiary, no doubt.


You're not worried are ya? I mean, c'mon--it's only the Columbian and/or Bolivian armies. We'll be back before the 4th of July, geesh.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> You're not worried are ya? I mean, c'mon--it's only the Columbian and/or Bolivian armies. We'll be back before the 4th of July, geesh.


Of course I'm worried. 



Bacardi Jim said:


> With yourself as beneficiary, no doubt.


Moi? Would I do that? I was only thinking of those you would leave behind if anything happened.  I would miss both of you soooooo much.


----------



## Gary Edward (Dec 8, 2008)

What most of the people here are doing to this thread is disgraceful.

This is not how you run a forum, and hijacking a thread in this manner is a form of harassment.

Don't like President Bush? Fine with me, but who really gives a rats behind what your political views are - anyways. This is a Kindle forum.  I don't really care for him much myself, but he was the 43nd President of the United States for 8 years and he has a Kindle, this is cool news!


----------



## stu11926 (Jan 7, 2009)

Gary Edward said:


> What most of the people here are doing to this thread is disgraceful.
> 
> This is not how you run a forum, and hijacking a thread in this manner is a form of harassment.
> 
> Don't like President Bush? Fine with me, but who really gives a rats behind what your political views are - anyways. This is a Kindle forum. I don't really care for him much myself, but he was the 43nd President of the United States for 8 years and he has a Kindle, this is cool news!


QFT

Well said!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gary Edward said:


> What most of the people here are doing to this thread is disgraceful.
> 
> This is not how you run a forum, and hijacking a thread in this manner is a form of harassment.
> 
> Don't like President Bush? Fine with me, but who really gives a rats behind what your political views are - anyways. This is a Kindle forum. I don't really care for him much myself, but he was the 43nd President of the United States for 8 years and he has a Kindle, this is cool news!


It was either hijack it or it was going to get locked. It happened last night on this exact same topic. We kept it light-hearted and didn't let it turn into an ugly political debate (which, sadly happens)


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Gary Edward said:


> This is not how you run a forum, and hijacking a thread in this manner is a form of harassment.


Did you miss the post directing you to the *original* thread?

Edit:

On second thought, you go start a forum and run it however you please.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Gary Edward said:


> What most of the people here are doing to this thread is disgraceful.
> 
> This is not how you run a forum, and hijacking a thread in this manner is a form of harassment.
> 
> Don't like President Bush? Fine with me, but who really gives a rats behind what your political views are - anyways. This is a Kindle forum. I don't really care for him much myself, but he was the 43nd President of the United States for 8 years and he has a Kindle, this is cool news!


Harassment of who? EV and BJ haven't complained. Have you guys? Just trying to keep this from turning into the debacle of last night. Sorry you can't take a joke.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Ah, Gary, you're misinterpreting the nature of this thread's direction. I don't give a rat's patootie what a person's political views are either, it's among the three things I never disclose on the internet: My identitiy (J.D. Salinger), my political affiliation (Anarepublicratitarian) and my religion (Amethyst).

President Bush is a hot-button issue, a fact which your response surely reinforces, the original poster innocently stumbled into something we all experienced here last night, i.e., polite discussion being driven over a cliff in a hurry, resulting in the thread being locked and a lot of feelings probably bruised. 

I don't like it, you don't like it, and the rest of the posters in this thread don't like it, which is exactly why we purposely took it off the rails.
If ya need to vent, take it elsewhere, otherwise pull up a chair and lets get talkin' about crossbreeding ponies 'n bunnies.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Ah, Gary, you're misinterpreting the nature of this thread's direction. I don't give a rat's patootie what a person's political views are either, it's among the three things I never disclose on the internet: My identitiy (J.D. Salinger), my political affiliation (Anarepublicratitarian) and my religion (Amethyst).
> 
> President Bush is a hot-button issue, a fact which your response surely reinforces, the original poster innocently stumbled into something we all experienced here last night, i.e., polite discussion being driven over a cliff in a hurry, resulting in the thread being locked and a lot of feelings probably bruised.
> 
> ...


You're an Amethyst? Why that's my birthstone, I just love amethysts. Bats eyelashes and smiles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahh, folks....(note this is plural, I am not singling out any one post).

Let's keep it light.  The point that both a former VP and a former President of the United States both own Kindles has been made, and appreciated.  Kindles mentioned on a national news broadcast probably made Jeff Bezos very happy (did you see him on the Daily Show?),

Gary, appreciate your being an active though new KBoard member (sorry I haven't greeted you, I'm on vacation and haven't been online as much this month.) We allow occasional hijacking on threads here (more often in "Not Quite Kindle") and generally the topic comes back home eventually.  (Unless it's in Hibbing.)

Now, has anyone seen that bunny?

Betsy
Moderator, the Book Corner and Accessories


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ahh, folks....(note this is plural, I am not singling out any one post).
> 
> Let's keep it light. The point that both a former VP and a former President of the United States both own Kindles has been made, and appreciated. Kindles mentioned on a national news broadcast probably made Jeff Bezos very happy (did you see him on the Daily Show?),
> 
> ...


Thanks Betsy. Just trying to keep people out of trouble. It's a punny and EV can't catch them. Darn.....


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> You're an Amethyst? Why that's my birthstone, I just love amethysts. Bats eyelashes and smiles.


Well, Dahlin', let's take that trip to Maui 'n I'll show ya how punnies are made , least I can do for the birthday girl


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Well, Dahlin', let's take that trip to Maui 'n I'll show ya how punnies are made , least I can do for the birthday girl


Oh goody, I love a good demo.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Oh goody, I love a good demo.


We'll hafta pretend like it's a political juncket here though, to, ya know, satisfy the topic of the thread. So, you bring a bush 'n I'll be a gore


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> We'll hafta pretend like it's a political juncket here though, to, ya know, satisfy the topic of the thread. So, you bring a bush 'n I'll be a gore


Okay, does that mean someone else will pay for the trip?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Okay, does that mean someone else will pay for the trip?


At this point, I'm thinkin' the rest of the board'll chip in just to get rid of us, lol.


----------



## Gary Edward (Dec 8, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Ah, Gary, you're misinterpreting the nature of this thread's direction. I don't give a rat's patootie what a person's political views are either, it's among the three things I never disclose on the internet: My identitiy (J.D. Salinger), my political affiliation (Anarepublicratitarian) and my religion (Amethyst).
> 
> President Bush is a hot-button issue, a fact which your response surely reinforces, the original poster innocently stumbled into something we all experienced here last night, i.e., polite discussion being driven over a cliff in a hurry, resulting in the thread being locked and a lot of feelings probably bruised.
> 
> ...


Everyone's 'venting' on this thread. 

" WHOO-GAH...WHOO-GAH....WHOO-GAH! "

No hard feelings though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, the klaxon went off again!

Morning all --- anyone name their kindle Klaxon yet?

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> At this point, I'm thinkin' the rest of the board'll chip in just to get rid of us, lol.


Wow, campaign contributions already. What are we running for or from? 

Gary, I hate it when a thread gets political so I have been doing my best to keep this discussion off the rails. That way no one gets hurt feelings and no verbal punches get thrown. If I want to get political then I'll go to a political forum. Sorry if that offends you, but I know from past experience how quickly these things can get ugly. 

Disclaimer: No punnies were harmed in making of this post.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GG!!*    ​


Gables Girl said:


> Wow, campaign contributions already. What are we running for or from?
> 
> Disclaimer: No punnies were harmed in making of this post.


Running for? Why, nothing less than world domination, ofcourse...but Maui's nice, I'd settle for Maui.

Running from? We stand firm in the face of danger, resolute in adversity, and steadfast against all foes. We run from no one or no thing...except for snakes, I hate snakes. And oh, killer bees, don't like them, we run from bees...did I mention angry husbands or women approaching, holding pregnancy test kits? Put them on there, and uh, well...I'll get back to ya with the complete list, but in the meantime, we fear nothing!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GG!!    ​
> Running for? Why, nothing less than world domination, ofcourse...but Maui's nice, I'd settle for Maui.
> 
> Running from? We stand firm in the face of danger, resolute in adversity, and steadfast against all foes. We run from no one or no thing...except for snakes, I hate snakes. And oh, killer bees, don't like them, we run from bees...did I mention angry husbands or women approaching, holding pregnancy test kits? Put them on there, and uh, well...I'll get back to ya with the complete list, but in the meantime, we fear nothing!


Fear, we have no fear.  Except for the things on the list, mine include angry wives, I don't mind snakes, killer bees for sure, fire ants hate the little creeps, I'll work on the rest of my list on the way to Orlando. 

Interestingly there are no snakes on Maui, fire ants, killer bees and neither one of us has been there long enough to have angry spouses showing up. The pregnancy test kits I'm going to go there, those are all yours to deal with. Maui is looking better and better....

World domination is good, but I'll settle for a piece of Maui too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

"What are we going to do tonight, Encender?"
"The same thing we do every night, BJ.  Try to take over the thread!"


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

"Don't move 'n nobody'll get hurt, we're taking this thread to Cuba."


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Careful GG - you might end up in Hibbing instead of Maui,  for your birthday, eating pie instead of cake.  That's where all the bunnies are, eating pie.  But then who knows Hugh might show up since the hi-jacking was done so smoothly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry, I'm coming in at the end here and to lazy to roll back to the top.

Which Bush are we talking about, dad or junior?

What does he have one of?

Butch, Kid, Klaxon, Pony, Rabbit?  Only junior would start a farm with one.


WHOO-GAH   WHOO-GAH    WHOO-GAH


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

dave - you HAVE to go back to the top to understand and it is worth it.  i was sitting here going through 5 pages, roflmao and my DH is wanting me to tell him what is so funny - you have had to have been there ('sides he has no sense of humor)


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Anju said:


> dave - you HAVE to go back to the top to understand and it is worth it. i was sitting here going through 5 pages, roflmao and my DH is wanting me to tell him what is so funny - you have had to have been there ('sides he has no sense of humor)


I don't like the guy already!!

Your husband ( "no sense of humor" ) not junior ( My favorite FORMER President - especially the FORMER part ) .


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "What are we going to do tonight, Encender?"
> "The same thing we do every night, BJ. Try to take over the thread!"


Hey! That's my line! If I'm going to get quoted, I want to go to Maui! Or Orlando!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> Careful GG - you might end up in Hibbing instead of Maui, for your birthday, eating pie instead of cake. That's where all the bunnies are, eating pie. But then who knows Hugh might show up since the hi-jacking was done so smoothly.


I've been to Hibbing and I'll take Maui! Maybe Hugh can come to Maui. 



robin.goodfellow said:


> Hey! That's my line! If I'm going to get quoted, I want to go to Maui! Or Orlando!


I just want to take over Maui or some other tropical island. I'll let BJ and EV do the fighting, I'll have a hot meal and appropriate entertainment for the victors. You want to join us go for it.


Bacardi Jim said:


>


You two back to going to SA again? You need to make up your mind Maui or SA.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

GG: It's a screensaver I was requested to make for the "Movie Posters Screensavers" thread. It just seemed appropriate when I posted it. Unfortunately, bt the time I got it made and posted, I had to endure yet another nasty little _ad hominem_ bit of ugliness from Benjamin. 

So it was no longer apropos.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> GG: It's a screensaver I was requested to make for the "Movie Posters Screensavers" thread. It just seemed appropriate when I posted it. Unfortunately, bt the time I got it made and posted, I had to endure yet another nasty little _ad hominem_ bit of ugliness from Benjamin.
> 
> So it was no longer apropos.


.

Like the poster, what is not to like about Newman and Redford on the same poster.  Hang in there.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I've been to Hibbing and I'll take Maui! Maybe Hugh can come to Maui.


If you want to go to Maui, that just means you didn't explore Hibbing that well. Hibbing has one of the best curling clubs in the mid-west.

Of course, I am slightly prejudiced since I have been a curler for over thirty-five years and did participate in the Olympic Playdowns in 1991 when they were held in Hibbing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4578.0.html

The Hula Girl doll is a Maui reference.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

BruceS said:


> If you want to go to Maui, that just means you didn't explore Hibbing that well. Hibbing has one of the best curling clubs in the mid-west.
> 
> Of course, I am slightly prejudiced since I have been a curler for over thirty-five years and did participate in the Olympic Playdowns in 1991 when they were held in Hibbing.


I LOVE CURLING!!! Well, watching it. We don't actually DO it in Arkansas. LR loves it too. Our major complaint: On those rare occasions when we can watch curling on TV, we usually only get to see the last four stones of each end.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GG--preferring Maui over Hibbing?  Gasp!  That's only because I haven't given you MY tour of Hibbing  

BruceS, thanks for the positive review of Hibbing's curling activities!  I've learned something new!!!!

It's going to get up to 14 degrees there today....

Betsy


Note:  For new members, Hibbing is my mom's home town.  I'm contractually obligated by my mom's memory to work Hibbing into as many conversations as I can.  KBoards members are helping me.  We have a saying here  "If Hugh Jackman isn't the answer to any question asked, Hibbing is!"  )

In addition to its curling facilities, Hibbing is also the home of Bob Dylan (Bobbie Die-lan in Hibbing), Roger Maris, Geno's Pizza, Kevin Mahalik formerly of the Boston Celtics and the Greyhound Bus.  And the site of what used to be, anyway, the largest open pit iron ore mine in the world.  They had to move the whole town when ore was discovered.  Mom always said they fought WWII with steel made from the ore in Hibbing.  OK Hibbing commercial over.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Hibbing sounds positively Hughtopian.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hibbing sounds positively Hughtopian.


It's Shangri-Lol


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

BruceS said:


> If you want to go to Maui, that just means you didn't explore Hibbing that well. Hibbing has one of the best curling clubs in the mid-west.


That's funny--Curling, Vermont, has one of the best hibbing clubs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> That's funny--Curling, Vermont, has one of the best hibbing clubs.


I tried a hibbing club, but didn't like the heft. I'll stick with my book club.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I tried a hibbing club, but didn't like the heft. I'll stick with my book club.


Well, ya ain't gonna kill any baby hibs with that thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Well, ya ain't gonna kill any baby hibs with that thing.


Actually, it looks deadlier than it really is. The pages flutter around on the downstroke, creating a lot of air resistance.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Actually, it looks deadlier than it really is. The pages flutter around on the downstroke, creating a lot of air resistance.


You could use a fascist book club and light it on fire first...you'd still have air resistance, but it's a real attention getter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> You could use a fascist book club and light it on fire first...you'd still have air resistance, but it's a real attention getter.


I only do that when I'm storming the mad scientist's castle.

The arthritis in my right shoulder makes a pitchfork unwieldy and uncomfortable.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I only do that when I'm storming the mad scientist's castle.
> 
> The arthritis in my right shoulder makes a pitchfork unwieldy and uncomfortable.


Been ages since I've been to a good ol' fashioned storming. I have gotten petulant in a White Castle parking lot recently though..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> That's funny--Curling, Vermont, has one of the best hibbing clubs.


LOL!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Been ages since I've been to a good ol' fashioned storming. I have gotten petulant in a White Castle parking lot recently though..


"What do we want?"
"SMALLER BURGERS!"
"When do we want them?"
"NOW!"


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "What do we want?"
> "SMALLER BURGERS!"
> "When do we want them?"
> "NOW!"


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Some bunnies for KK and BJ


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry, off topic, NO, back to the topic.

Did you know who get a Kindle so Tom (Text-to-Speech) could help him with his elocution skills?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Sorry, off topic, NO, back to the topic.
> 
> Did you know who get a Kindle so Tom (Text-to-Speech) could help him with his elocution skills?


Stephen Hawking?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Marcel Marceau?


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Stephen Hawking?


Not him, HIM!! Boy, a guy retires and nobody remembers him.

Well, I guess alot of people forgot him before he retired.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Cameron Diaz has one too.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

^^^^ She can read


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

There's Something About Reading.

Or...
She's Reading John Malkovich.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> There's Something About Reading.
> 
> Or...
> She's Reading John Malkovich.


LOL!!

Charlie's Librarians


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Dangerosa said:


> Cameron Diaz has one too.


She obviously hasn't visited the accessories board.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

kim said:


> She obviously hasn't visited the accessories board.


LOL! and she can afford to hang out there and be tempted!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

She can move in with me when she retires.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Dangerosa said:


> Cameron Diaz has one too.


As pretty as she is in the right photo who cares if she can read.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LDB said:


> As pretty as she is in the right photo who cares if she can read.


She has a Kindle and a Macbook Air, wow I'm impressed.

I was reading this out of order, and I thought BJ said stoning, based on the curling comments, not storming and I wondered why he needed a pitchfork. 

I haven't been to a stoning in ages. Come to think of it, it was my stoning so never mind.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> She obviously hasn't visited the accessories board.


Really! Anyone know her email address? We can send her a link...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And I admire the mix of textures in the knit sweater and the denim jeans, contrasting nicely with her electronic devices.

Betsy


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Really! Anyone know her email address? We can send her a link...
> 
> L


um, yeah....like if I had her email I'd be writin' to you people


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I admire the mix of textures in the knit sweater and the denim jeans, contrasting nicely with her electronic devices.
> 
> Betsy


I noticed that too, Betsy, except I was thinking of how they'd contrast with my bedroom carpet. I think they'd go nicely


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I noticed that too, Betsy, except I was thinking of how they'd contrast with my bedroom carpet. I think they'd go nicely


At least put the woman on your bed...contrasting with Mom's handstitched quilt...

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> At least put the woman on your bed...contrasting with Mom's handstitched quilt...
> 
> L


I figured she was on the bed, the textiles were on the carpet.....  (Goes to wash mind out with soap.)


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> At least put the woman on your bed...contrasting with Mom's handstitched quilt...
> 
> L


Like, GG, my mom suspects what goes on in my bed and refuses to be the stage dresser


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Like, GG, my mom suspects what goes on in my bed and refuses to be the stage dresser


If it wasn't that way you would need to turn your spurs in, Kowboy.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> If it wasn't that way you would need to turn your spurs in, Kowboy.


Ha! --True!


----------



## dickj (Nov 26, 2008)

I think I missed something here.  Bush has a Kindle?  Are you trying to tell me that he learned how to read??  WOW... guess it is never too late to learn!!!


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

uh-oh.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

dickj said:


> I think I missed something here.


Yeah, you did, dick. Inflammatory comments. I see you've corrected that. Bully for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dick, you might want to read some of the previous posts in the thread.  We've already acknowledged that counting a former President and Vice President among the Kindle ownership is a good thing for Kindle and Amazon. Thanks for understanding our desire to keep this thread positive.

Betsy
KBoards Moderator


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

dickj, yes, you missed something. You missed the notification that since the majority on one side of the coin are incapable of substantive adult discussions on certain topics alternatives must be found. In this case it's chocolate bunnies or whatever. Mr. Bush is not wart free however that's a different discussion. This discussion, at least for those capable of civil, substantive discussion, is his habit of reading. He reads 8-12 books per month, history, biography, philosophy and baseball primarily, and has done so for many many years. We now return you to our previously scheduled mindless ramblings.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

LDB said:


> We now return you to our previously scheduled mindless ramblings.


Mindless ramblings? Ha! The Kindlerian Roundtable here makes Dorothy Parker look like a piker.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually this topic is about the fact that Mr. Bush has a Kindle, not about his reading habits. Noted that he has a Kindle. And noted that it's a good thing for Kindle for such a high profile user, no matter what he reads, which is why there is interest in him having a Kindle. There is no need otherwise to attack Mr. Bush, as has been stated numerous times in this thread, OR our members, who have proven many times capable of civil, substantive discussion

Betsy
KBoards moderator


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Mindless ramblings? Ha! The Kindlerian Roundtable here makes Dorothy Parker look like a piker.


"There's a hell of a distance between wise-cracking and wit. Wit has truth in it; wise-cracking is simply calisthenics with words." 
- Dorothy Parker

I thought it might be fun to let Dorothy Parker speak for herself, EV. I enjoy hearing from her, at any rate. And I agree with you: The Algonquin has nothing on kindleboards.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Betsy!  Where did you get a hat for your kindle?  I want one!  (And I knew it was only a matter of time before the accessories thread busted out all over.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"I know that there are things that never have been funny, and never will be. And I know that ridicule may be a shield, but it is not a weapon." --DP

Robin--

I know a secret hat store for Kindles, LOL!  Take it, it's yours!  I know where I can get another, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I tried a hibbing club, but didn't like the heft. I'll stick with my book club.





Bacardi Jim said:


> Actually, it looks deadlier than it really is. The pages flutter around on the downstroke, creating a lot of air resistance.


I actually had visions of your victims bleeding out through their multitude of papercuts.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> I actually had visions of your victims bleeding out through their multitude of papercuts.


It's not just the papercuts--it leaves a helluva bookmark too.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> our members, who have proven many times capable of civil, substantive discussion
> 
> Betsy
> KBoards moderator


Yes, many but sadly not all. In any event, Mr. Bush both owns and apparently makes very good use of a Kindle, the latter point being equally important to the former for positive Kindle image it would seem.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Step away from the Strawman/Ad-Hominem attacks.......


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> It's not just the papercuts--it leaves a helluva bookmark too.


HA!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LDB said:


> As pretty as she is in the right photo who cares if she can read.


No one seemed to care what Cameron Diaz reads on her Kindle....



Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

What Kindle?!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Most likely nobody cares if she eats crackers in bed while reading it either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't much care what Hugh Jackman reads on a Kindle or anywhere else....



Betsy


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "What are we going to do tonight, Encender?"
> "The same thing we do every night, BJ. Try to take over the thread!"


What happened to BJ and the Broad? Robin will be so disappointed.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

tlshaw said:


> What happened to BJ and the Broad? Robin will be so disappointed.


If she can take time off from octupus wrestling, she can be Etta Place


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't much care what Hugh Jackman reads on a Kindle or anywhere else....
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


According to my sources, Hugh was reading this recently:



Not sure if he has a Kindle, although there was speculation that this is his pink Kindle Karrier...










(Stephen King is not the only Kindle reader who is into pink! LOL)

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> If she can take time off from octupus wrestling, she can be Etta Place


Excellent! I can totally work that into my schedule.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Instead of Butch and Sundance, The three Amigos!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst said:


> Instead of Butch and Sundance, The three Amigos!


They better be wearing Snuggies though....

L


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> According to my sources, Hugh was reading this recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Doll!!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

From Meg Ryan to that doll. What a step backward.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

intinst said:


> Instead of Butch and Sundance, The three Amigos!


BJ, EV and Robin together - how scary!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I hope someone gets the video.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> They better be wearing Snuggies though....
> 
> L


Oh, man--I'm never gonna get frickin' Snuggies outta my head...is there a support group for that? Ala-Snug, Snug-anon or something?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Excellent! I can totally work that into my schedule.


I'll add Robin to the insurance policy I have on EV and BJ. I'll be really worried while you all are gone.

Now where did I put the property guide to Maui and the phone numbers of of those nice Generals from South America I met on SOBE??


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I'll add Robin to the insurance policy I have on EV and BJ. I'll be really worried while you all are gone.
> 
> Now where did I put the property guide to Maui and the phone numbers of of those nice Generals from South America I met on SOBE??


I believe you left them between your Cub's betting slips and your GM stock


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> It's not just the papercuts--it leaves a helluva bookmark too.


lol, This one really did have me laughing.

(sorry, I'm a couple days behind)


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

This is a little off topic but since it's a Bush thread, I thought I would post this picture up.   (don't know if it has been posted yet)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Kind said:


> This is a little off topic but since it's a Bush thread, I thought I would post this picture up.   (don't know if it has been posted yet)


I don't care what party anybody belongs to, I think that's kind of creepy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kim said:


> I don't care what party anybody belongs to, I think that's kind of creepy.


More than kind of!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree. . . . disturbing. . . even more so than the creepy big headed Burger King King. . . . .

<shudder>

Ann


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I agree. . . . disturbing. . . even more so than the creepy big headed Burger King King. . . . .
> 
> <shudder>
> 
> Ann


OMG! Seriously! What was Burger King thinking? Those commercials are disturbing and that guy is even more creepy than our screensavers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> OMG! Seriously! What was Burger King thinking? Those commercials are disturbing and that guy is even more creepy than our screensavers.


The worst is the one from a year or so ago where people in a house open the blinds and he's staring in the window. . . .and, yet, they keep using him. . . .<shudder again>. . . .need to look at something much more pleasant to get that visual out . . . gotta go find the Hugh Jackman thread. . . . 

Ann


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Kind said:


> This is a little off topic but since it's a Bush thread, I thought I would post this picture up.   (don't know if it has been posted yet)


This is pretty impressive! Can they turn my horse into Cameron Diaz??


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Leslie to the rescue!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, L. . . .much better. . . .



Ann


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, Burger King is creepy but Geico has mastered the art of becoming ever more annoying. The talking lizard was bad. The Brit dude stalking the talking lizard was worse. The stupid eyes thing is the worst yet. I swear it's going to cost me a television set soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I don't get the stack of money with eyes at all. . . . .though I did like the series where 'celebrities' translate for 'regular people' about what great service they got. . .that was Geico, wasn't it!  (Maybe not great commercials if I'm not even sure what company it was! LOL)

Ann


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I think _the King_ still tops Geico. Remember the woman waking up in the morning and finding the Burger King dude in bed with her.

ewwww. now I'm shuddering.

Leslie, thanks for Hugh!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Leslie to the rescue!


Leslie, hugh've done it again!

If ya really wanna impress me, I'm waiting for the picture of Hugh wearing a Snuggie, in Hibbing.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Yeah, I don't get the stack of money with eyes at all. . . . .though I did like the series where 'celebrities' translate for 'regular people' about what great service they got. . .that was Geico, wasn't it! (Maybe not great commercials if I'm not even sure what company it was! LOL)
> 
> Ann


I got a kick out of the celebrities translating the commercials. That got chuckles. Yea, it was some insurance company.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Yeah, I don't get the stack of money with eyes at all. . . . .though I did like the series where 'celebrities' translate for 'regular people' about what great service they got. . .that was Geico, wasn't it! (Maybe not great commercials if I'm not even sure what company it was! LOL)
> 
> Ann


Yup, the lizard's played out, same with the caveman. The money with eyes is just beyond boring. The old ones remain my favorites; like this one:


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yup, the lizard's played out, same with the caveman. The money with eyes is just beyond boring. The old ones remain my favorites; like this one:


ha. I remember that one, it's pretty good. (typical man)


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

kim said:


> I think _the King_ still tops Geico. Remember the woman waking up in the morning and finding the Burger King dude in bed with her.
> 
> ewwww. now I'm shuddering.
> 
> Leslie, thanks for Hugh!


As I recall the commercial, it was a _man_ waking up with the King in bed with him, which was even freakier.

But I could be confusing two different commercials.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The big commercials out here are the Jack in the Box commercials. Jack's been hit by a bus and they don't know if he'll make it. They're on the Internet.

http://www3.signonsandiego.com/stories/2009/mar/02/1n2jack214547-will-jack-live-will-he-die-will-more/

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> As I recall the commercial, it was a _man_ waking up with the King in bed with him, which was even freakier.
> 
> But I could be confusing two different commercials.







Betsy


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy.  I thought so.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I believe you left them between your Cub's betting slips and your GM stock


Thank you, I'm glad you remembered where I put them I didn't.  Now what country are you going to down there?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> As I recall the commercial, it was a _man_ waking up with the King in bed with him, which was even freakier.
> 
> But I could be confusing two different commercials.


Was it really a man!?! I must of suppressed the terrible memory.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

There's a reason I watch very little TV...my poor eyeballs have just been seared by that big headed King who, up until this minute, has never entered my life.

Off to find another picture of Hugh to cleanse my brain.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There's a reason I watch very little TV...my poor eyeballs have just been seared by that big headed King who, up until this minute, has never entered my life.
> 
> Off to find another picture of Hugh to cleanse my brain.
> 
> L


Please post it Leslie, I need to have something better to see when I go to sleep tonight or I'll have to blind myself.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I sorta like Leslie's avatar


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Please post it Leslie, I need to have something better to see when I go to sleep tonight or I'll have to blind myself.





Leslie said:


> There's a reason I watch very little TV...my poor eyeballs have just been seared by that big headed King who, up until this minute, has never entered my life.
> 
> Off to find another picture of Hugh to cleanse my brain.
> 
> L


Sorry.



Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Another from the phase of "Hugh not looking quite like Hugh"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, that's better.

See, there's no question to which Hugh is not the answer.

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


That's okay, I got to see Hugh again so everything is good.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And when










is not the answer,










is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My mother thanks you.











Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

can't we have one thread does NOT devolve into pictures of Hugh!!!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

...a hughmongous slumber party instead?


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

can't we have one thread does NOT devolve into pictures of Hugh!!! 

^^ doubtful


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> can't we have one thread does NOT devolve into pictures of Hugh!!!


Next you'll want to eliminate mentions of Hibbing!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> can't we have one thread does NOT devolve into pictures of Hugh!!!


Why??

(







I'm an Arthur Conan Doyle now!)


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

If we must keep its going.










I Love hockey!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Steph H said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoo-hoo, Steph--congrats!!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Elijsha, now that's more like it. I'm not a big fan of hockey..... until now!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The posting developments in this thread should make ScottBooks happy...LOL.

Good morning everyone!

L


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The posting developments in this thread should make ScottBooks happy...LOL.


Those aren't the Caps colors! (Always been partial to brunettes though...  )


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Frostbite waiting to happen.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a sneaky suspicion that my DH might start being more interested in the KB    Thanks Elijsha


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hockey gal may be what it takes to get Jay to read a book!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Someone needs to send that picture to DecalGirl and request a skin.  

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Someone needs to send that picture to DecalGirl and request a skin.
> 
> L


Scott?? I agree Leslie, there needs to be a skin for the guys since we have the six pack guy with the _low_ rise jeans.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Next you'll want to eliminate mentions of Hibbing!
> 
> Betsy


And Maui!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Scott?? I agree Leslie, there needs to be a skin for the guys since we have the six pack guy with the _low_ rise jeans.


They do have the two Josies but some of the guys around here might want something more realistic...and then we can send it to President Bush!    (Man, sometimes I crack myself up! LOL)

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

if someone wants to request this gets Kindlized....<sigh> the things I do for friends...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

interesting buttons....  (LOL @ Gertie!!)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> if someone wants to request this gets Kindlized....<sigh> the things I do for friends...


Now luv, you gotta give us girls _something! _ I want a picture of a good looking guy without his shirt preferably.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^Besides your new avatar?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^Besides your new avatar?


Full body shot with out a shirt would be nice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

How about his Dances With Wolves nekkid butt?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> How about his Dances With Wolves nekkid butt?


One of my favorite movies and yes, very nice, very nice! I take it you are searching for that for me.. I don't know how to do the photos even after reading the directions over & over.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's the only one they have..


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> One of my favorite movies and yes, very nice, very nice! I take it you are searching for that for me.. I don't know how to do the photos even after reading the directions over & over.


Even if I weren't watching The Stand and searched it and found it... I couldn't post it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Best I could do for you, I"m still learning how to search.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> Best I could do for you, I"m still learning how to search.


Best is good enough!! You made me a happy woman!  Wonder if he would like me to rearrange those dog tags for him?


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

A mod should pull out the 3 posts that actually had something meaningful to say about the topic and make that the thread and put all the rest of this foolishness into a not quite Kindle thread with an appropriate title like miscellaneous ramblings. It's very sad that when a thread fawning all over Obama has a contrarian post it's turned into an attack thread on the contrarian and allowed to run it's course but when the coin is turned over all semblance of adult discussion disappears under the false guise of keeping the thread within forum bounds. If there was truly something to the "adults" who so loudly complain when someone suggests the "savior" isn't "all that" they'd respond with comments about how cool it is for Kindle's when high profile people have them or wondering what authors he reads or whatever. I like this forum for the large amount of good information available and active participants but at times it's significant double standard shines clearly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ If you don't like the way this forum is run, go start your own.

Oh, wait... you did.

Shouldn't you be there?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ If you don't like the way this forum is run, go start your own.
> 
> Oh, wait... you did.
> 
> Shouldn't you be there?


Oh snap! 



LDB said:


> A mod should pull out the 3 posts that actually had something meaningful to say about the topic and make that the thread and put all the rest of this foolishness into a not quite Kindle thread with an appropriate title like miscellaneous ramblings. It's very sad that when a thread fawning all over Obama has a contrarian post it's turned into an attack thread on the contrarian and allowed to run it's course but when the coin is turned over all semblance of adult discussion disappears under the false guise of keeping the thread within forum bounds. If there was truly something to the "adults" who so loudly complain when someone suggests the "savior" isn't "all that" they'd respond with comments about how cool it is for Kindle's when high profile people have them or wondering what authors he reads or whatever. I like this forum for the large amount of good information available and active participants but at times it's significant double standard shines clearly.


Seriously LDB.. I love KB because we like having fun. You know what they say "If it stops being fun stop doing it"..

Oh and as for hotties:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Lighten up Bricker, we are having fun and not all threads have to be so serious. I am a mod and I am enjoying the thread. We have fun with all our threads here. Tea or Coffee, The Australia Thread, Coinstar, 25 Random Things About You, Bargain Books, Free Books. etc.

Having fun is one of the many great things about KB!  Reading or participating in threads that bother you or irritate you are a _choice_ for every member here.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice one Chobitz!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I personally would rather see a thread go off tangent this way than be reduced to a nasty political fight. This is much more enjoyable.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My take on it is I think anyone that enjoys reading should have a Kindle no mater what their political belief, choice or lack there of. I am all about promoting reading on a Kindle. Don't care if it is Obama, Bush, Clinton, Cheney, whoever...if you have a passion for reading as all of us do, you _need_ a Kindle. Having a little fun with it is just an added bonus.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I did not create another forum. I'm just a participant there the same as here. I like fun threads also. I especially like hockey now, at least more than I did yesterday. I like the wide variety of book/author references from the large group as well as the discussion of the various works. I'm just pointing out the existence of a double standard in certain areas and stating an opinion that this should be split into a serious thread for the OP and the intended topic and a second thread in the fun zone for the rest of it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LDB said:


> I did not create another forum. I'm just a participant there the same as here. I like fun threads also. I especially like hockey now, at least more than I did yesterday. I like the wide variety of book/author references from the large group as well as the discussion of the various works. I'm just pointing out the existence of a double standard in certain areas and stating an opinion that this should be split into a serious thread for the OP and the intended topic and a second thread in the fun zone for the rest of it.


Thanks for the clarification and we have a mod for this board. I'm sure she will do what she feels is necessary.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LDB said:


> I did not create another forum. I'm just a participant there the same as here. I like fun threads also. I especially like hockey now, at least more than I did yesterday. I like the wide variety of book/author references from the large group as well as the discussion of the various works. I'm just pointing out the existence of a double standard in certain areas and stating an opinion that* this should be split into a serious thread for the OP and the intended topic * and a second thread in the fun zone for the rest of it.


I think our point was to completely derail it from the intended topic. There was an identical thread the previous night that got lock for degenerating into a nasty bunch of bickering and insults. Personally, I don't care to see that again.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> LDB got his sense of fun shot off in the war.


Was that from a movie? I mean paraphrased from a movie? It would be a real coincidence if that was the exact line. But it seems familiar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

LDB said:


> I did not create another forum. I'm just a participant there the same as here. I like fun threads also. I especially like hockey now, at least more than I did yesterday. I like the wide variety of book/author references from the large group as well as the discussion of the various works. I'm just pointing out the existence of a double standard in certain areas and stating an opinion that this should be split into a serious thread for the OP and the intended topic and a second thread in the fun zone for the rest of it.


Read the "Politics and Religion" thread in the Forum Decorum sub-forum. We, as a community, came to a consensus that political/religious discussion and debate would be allowed ONLY on the Not Quite Kindle sub-forum, and that such discussion would be heavily moderated.

That's what we want. That's how we voted. Respect our democratic decision and take it there. Or, better yet, elsewhere.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I personally would rather see a thread go off tangent this way than be reduced to a nasty political fight. This is much more enjoyable.


I would often agree with you but in this case the thread didn't go off on a tangent. That would be when a discussion of cases morphs into a discussion of book lights that work well with a certain case. In this instance the thread was hijacked from the OP by those who wanted to post something inappropriate just as they'd done in a similar thread a day or two earlier. Rather than doing the adult thing and shutting up they stole the OP's thread to make their statement in a way that wouldn't lead to the thread being locked.

Political discussion can be very entertaining and enjoyable but it shouldn't be prolific in all areas. There would be nothing wrong with having a separate forum called something like, oh I don't know, how about "The Soapbox". That area could be participated in or ignored as individuals saw fit. Anything of political, "adult" or otherwise not for forum wide view could be kept in that area. Nobody would have to see or think about it unless they chose to do so.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think our point was to completely derail it from the intended topic. There was an identical thread the previous night that got lock for degenerating into a nasty bunch of bickering and insults. Personally, I don't care to see that again.


LDB was an integral part of that very bickering.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think our point was to completely derail it from the intended topic. There was an identical thread the previous night that got lock for degenerating into a nasty bunch of bickering and insults. Personally, I don't care to see that again.


You are correct Luv, the thread did get locked and we do attempt to avoid, political and religious debates on KB. Not always an easy task but we do our best. We had the same thing occur with our Inauguration Day Thread and I am sure it will happen again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

LDB said:


> I would often agree with you but in this case the thread didn't go off on a tangent. That would be when a discussion of cases morphs into a discussion of book lights that work well with a certain case. In this instance the thread was hijacked from the OP by those who wanted to post something inappropriate just as they'd done in a similar thread a day or two earlier. Rather than doing the adult thing and shutting up they stole the OP's thread to make their statement in a way that wouldn't lead to the thread being locked.
> 
> Political discussion can be very entertaining and enjoyable but it shouldn't be prolific in all areas. There would be nothing wrong with having a separate forum called something like, oh I don't know, how about "The Soapbox". That area could be participated in or ignored as individuals saw fit. Anything of political, "adult" or otherwise not for forum wide view could be kept in that area. Nobody would have to see or think about it unless they chose to do so.


Tell us how the forum ought to be one more time....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LDB said:


> I would often agree with you but in this case the thread didn't go off on a tangent. That would be when a discussion of cases morphs into a discussion of book lights that work well with a certain case. In this instance the thread was hijacked from the OP by those who wanted to post something inappropriate just as they'd done in a similar thread a day or two earlier. Rather than doing the adult thing and shutting up they stole the OP's thread to make their statement in a way that wouldn't lead to the thread being locked.
> 
> Political discussion can be very entertaining and enjoyable but it shouldn't be prolific in all areas. There would be nothing wrong with having a separate forum called something like, oh I don't know, how about "The Soapbox". That area could be participated in or ignored as individuals saw fit. Anything of political, "adult" or otherwise not for forum wide view could be kept in that area. Nobody would have to see or think about it unless they chose to do so.


As previously stated we have a moderator for this thread that is reviewing it.

We are moving on from here and you may want to PM Harvey or Leslie with your suggestions on how you feel KB should be run. They are open to all suggestions and then the administrator and mods meet and make a decision as to what is best for KB. I think that is the best way to handle this so other members are not pulled into this discussion.

Thanks,
Linda
Moderator


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Orrr..... what Linda said. ^^^


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


>


Nice Luv! Hugh is looking very dapper. Need Betsy for the textile discussion but I love the shirt with the coat and the shirt is unbuttoned perfectly. Does Hugh have a Kindle?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know..but he does have that pretty pink Kindle case.

(btw, this was the first time I've ever posted a Hugh picture..It seemed like the right time )


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you, Linda. You said exactly what I was thinking but you managed to post it more quickly than I was able to gather my thoughts and you said it more eloquently than I would have anyway.

To reiterate, if you have a suggestion or issue about how KBoards is being run, it is best to convey that information in a PM to Harvey, me, or one of the other mods. It is best to CC Harvey on all such communications because he is the Admin and ultimate decision-maker. We do review messages, communicate with members, take action when necessary, and modify the forum rules when warranted. 

I think it goes without saying that all of the mods are constantly reviewing and monitoring threads. People do communicate with us when they perceive problems. We appreciate the feedback and respond appropriately according to the issue.

Thanks,

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Am I still not in trouble?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know..but he does have that pretty pink Kindle case.
> 
> (btw, this was the first time I've ever posted a Hugh picture..It seemed like the right time )


That was certainly an excellent choice to begin with!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Am I still not in trouble?


Was that your aim? lol, or should we be looking over our shoulders for the KB police? Actually, that's not a bad idea. Can you imagine what would happen if we gave all the mods handcuffs? Or keyboard cuffs? It would be great!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Was that your aim? lol, or should we be looking over our shoulders for the KB police? Actually, that's not a bad idea. Can you imagine what would happen if we gave all the mods handcuffs? Or keyboard cuffs? It would be great!


Funny, I just happen to have a pair handy. Don't make me use them!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

LDB said:


> "...and stating an opinion that this should be split into a serious thread for the OP and the intended topic and a second thread in the fun zone for the rest of it."


Bricker has a point. Let's reel back time, hit 'play', and see how this thread would've unwound:

[OP]: President Bush has a kindle
[several posters]: Yes, that's a good thing. Will raise awareness of kindles and be good for ebooks overall, etc.
[lurkers review and nod, "hmm, yep, s'pose so...but where's the Hugh pics. and funny commentary?", they move on]

...several days pass.
[LDB]: Let's discuss kindles in presidential history!
*cricket noises*
[LDB]: Anybody think Reagan would've had one? I think so.
[lurkers return to see what delightful thing could've possibly brought this thread back. Leave dissapointed]
*cricket noises resume*
[crickets get bored and leave to watch CSPAN]


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

You may not know me well enough to try to put words in my keyboard. All your lurkers would be busy in another thread with their actor photos. It is interesting and telling though that no one sees anything wrong with hijacking the OP's thread as a non-verbal way to be negative toward Bush.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

As has been stated repeatedly, LDB, the posters here you're disparaging, have pointedly taken a topic that was either, A. Going to devolve into political mudslinging, or, B. Have progressed pretty much as I've outlined above, and died quickly; how much more can be seriously devoted to the topic? 

I congatulate my fellow posters for taking a positive step toward avoiding either of these fates and taking something potentially explosive or boring and turning it into something worthwhile and entertaining for everyone. This is unsolicited advice, but speaking as a conservatively leaning independent, your whining is giving us a bad name.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> As has been stated repeatedly, LDB, the posters here you're disparaging, have pointedly taken a topic that was either, A. Going to devolve into political mudslinging, or, B. Have progressed pretty much as I've outlined above, and died quickly; how much more can be seriously devoted to the topic?
> 
> I congatulate my fellow posters for taking a positive step toward avoiding either of these fates and taking something potentially explosive or boring and turning it into something worthwhile and entertaining for everyone. This is unsolicited advice, but speaking as a conservatively leaning independent, your whining is giving us a bad name.


*hugs KK*

You are alright in my book!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

LDB said:


> You may not know me well enough to try to put words in my keyboard. All your lurkers would be busy in another thread with their actor photos. It is interesting and telling though that no one sees anything wrong with hijacking the OP's thread as a non-verbal way to be negative toward Bush.


Wait wait, your argument is flawed. If nobody here knows you well enough to put words into your keyboard (a point that I will gladly concede, and to anyone), then by logical extension, you don't know the lurkers well enough to say what thread they would or would not be frequenting, or that hijacking the thread is a negative/positive/indifferent reaction to any current or former president. It's only fair to say that.

In fact, in light of what apparently happened in the NQK forum (and I missed the excitement), I would say that hijacking of the thread only reflected the common goal of not having another thread implode and get locked.

As for non-verbal negatives, well, that's why we have the secret ballot in this country, is it not? No matter who you are or what your preference, George W. Bush served 8 years in the office of the President of the United States, which is inarguable fact. (please don't argue) And while people may express verbal or non-verbal opinions as to the quality of the time he spent in that office, there is not currently a policy in effect that prohibits said expression. Except here. Where we come to talk about books and enjoy each other's company. And I think everyone is pretty much fine with that policy.

Note that I have no opinions on either current or previous occupants of the office of President of the United States. Not only do I work at the pleasure of the administration, but I like to be Switzerland on political matters. Better chocolate there. And yodeling is good for the abs.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> ..but I like to be Switzerland on political matters. Better chocolate there. .


I like British and Belgian chocolates better


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

One of my uncles was with the VA for several decades. He turned down three offers (by three different presidents) to be assistant director specifically because when the president making the offer was out he might be also. He remained at the highest permanent level for the duration of his career as the director of his individual VA office. I'm sure there's terminology/titles I may be missing but that's the gist of it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> Not only do I work at the pleasure of the administration, but I like to be Switzerland on political matters. Better chocolate there. And yodeling is good for the abs.


Once upon a time, I read something very funny about Leslie dropping in with Swiss-like neutrality....a stance I always like to take. Welcome to the club, Liebe Robin.

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Danke, Freund Leslie!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Once upon a time, I read something very funny about Leslie dropping in with Swiss-like neutrality....a stance I always like to take. Welcome to the club, Liebe Robin.
> 
> L


I'm too hot blooded (darned Irish blood!) to be neutral so I sit on my hands alot. Up side is my hands never get cold


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Whew... finally finished 14 pages!

Where did the punnies go?  I need some chocolate and can't afford a trip to Swizerland (or England or Belgium).


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> Whew... finally finished 14 pages!
> 
> Where did the punnies go? I need some chocolate and can't afford a trip to Swizerland (or England or Belgium).


ROTFL  Me either Songbird. I am going to the vending machine for a Hershey Bar with almonds.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know about the punnies, but I've got 3 other deliveries I could talk about if needed


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Once upon a time, I read something very funny about Leslie dropping in with Swiss-like neutrality....a stance I always like to take. Welcome to the club, Liebe Robin.
> 
> L


If that's the where all the hot chicks are going, I wanna join!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> ROTFL  Me either Songbird. I am going to the vending machine for a Hershey Bar with almonds.


Hershey is fine but it has a lot of wax in it.
I prefer:

or


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know about the punnies, but I've got 3 other deliveries I could talk about if needed


I DID read the previous 13 pages and will pass on your generous offer. Just thinking about the front seat of your car makes me cringe...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

On another note...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gah! I needed that...

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

NICE!  Can we dip him in chocolate?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is the best chocolate in all the world










http://www.sees.com/prod.cfm/Milk_Chocolates/Milk_Chocolate_Bordeaux


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> NICE! Can we dip him in chocolate?


Creamy center?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> This is the best chocolate in all the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now imagine Hugh bringing the chocholate dressed like this... Which do you grab first?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The chocolate. Hugh can wait.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> Now imagine Hugh bringing the chocholate dressed like this... Which do you grab first?


You are kidding right, intinst! I can get chocolate anywhere!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> The chocolate. Hugh can wait.


Yep chocolate can melt ..


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmmm... can't seem to agree.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

That's it.  I've had it!

Screw Hugh.

From now on, I want, nay, DEMAND that a Mod post a chessecake photo of Jennifer Aniston or Salma Hayek or Demi Moore for every beefcake photo of Hugh.

It's only fair.


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree with BJ. There needs to be a more even distribution of female skin and male skin showing in all of these posted pictures!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*sigh* Just trying to keep BJ happy...


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Hafta agree with Beej here. I'm sick 'n tired of all this non-verbal aggression against Jennifer Aniston!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hugh brings the chocolates, and Jennifer brings the water. Water?? What kind of a party is this, anyway?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

KingRBlue said:


> I agree with BJ. There needs to be a more even distribution of female skin and male skin showing in all of these posted pictures!


"What do we want?"
"Girls!"
"When do we want them?"
"Now!"


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> can't we have one thread does NOT devolve into pictures of Hugh!!!


Nope!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you, ladies.  Now, can you go back through the forum history, count all the Hugh pictures, and post an equal number of Jen/Salma/Demi pictures?  IN THIS THREAD?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Hugh brings the chocolates, and Jennifer brings the water. Water?? What kind of a party is this, anyway?


Hey, Jen can seriously dehydrate a fella!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Thank you, ladies. Now, can you go back through the forum history, count all the Hugh pictures, and post an equal number of Jen/Salma/Demi pictures? IN THIS THREAD?


Yes, and we insist the ladies by similarly clad!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry,BJ. I was just funnin with the ladies, am I forgiven?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hey, Jen can seriously dehydrate a fella!


She makes me slobber myself into dehydration.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yes, and we insist the ladies by similarly unclad!


Fixed.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Thank you, ladies. Now, can you go back through the forum history, count all the Hugh pictures, and post an equal number of Jen/Salma/Demi pictures? IN THIS THREAD?


No way, this is the best you're getting from me. But there's nothing stopping you from doing it


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Intinst:  I've always loved that Salma pic and hated that Demi pic.  She looks so emaciated.


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> No way, this is the best you're getting from me. But there's nothing stopping you from doing it


When I get home to my unrestricted internet, I might take that as a challenge


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> NICE! Can we dip him in chocolate?


Brilliant idea!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> No way, this is the best you're getting from me. But there's nothing stopping you from doing it


But I demand equal time and equal representation and equal viewing and expression of what I want to see/hear.... even if what I want to see and hear is in the tiny minority!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Fixed.


Hey, if they wanna slap Speedo bottoms on her for decorum's sake, I'll settle


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hey, if they wanna slap Speedo bottoms on her for decorum's sake, I'll settle


Four words:
T
H
O
NG


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> But I demand equal time and equal representation and equal viewing and expression of what I want to see/hear.... even if what I want to see and hear is in the tiny minority!


Yeah! And for every chocolate picture I want a picture of prime rib!


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yeah! And for every chocolate picture I want a picture of prime rib!


Can we dip Jen in Au Jus?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

KingRBlue said:


> Can we dip Jen in Au Jus?


*explodes*

I phrased that delicately for the wimmen and chillun.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

KingRBlue said:


> Can we dip Jen in Au Jus?


hehe, works for me


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

Chobitz is an equal-opportunity poster


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

That's that nasty Angelina-whore. No go. But I may have to wake LR up for the pic of scraggly Brad. Despite what People magazine says, she _still_ thinks he's the sexiest man alive.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh God no. Please, please no, not that dreadful Angelina Jolie. Take her away, she's burning my eyes!

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

KingRBlue said:


> Can we dip Jen in Au Jus?


HA!



> Thank you, ladies. Now, can you go back through the forum history, count all the Hugh pictures, and post an equal number of Jen/Salma/Demi pictures? IN THIS THREAD?


We'll make the attempt, BJ, but consider: this thread has already threatened to devolve into a nasty discussion on the democratic process. And women outnumber men on this board by nearly 4 to 1. So I would say, in all, it's at least not surprising that there are more male pics than female pics in the discussions, following the same logic (more females post, therefore more pictures of Hugh). Unless we'd like this thread to devolve into everyone's preference of pics, and I'm not sure that's all together the best idea.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok, In the interest of board harmony and to get the thread back on track, I've reconsidered my Speedo choice and support bush.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> HA!
> We'll make the attempt, BJ, but consider: this thread has already threatened to devolve into a nasty discussion on the democratic process. And women outnumber men on this board by nearly 4 to 1. So I would say, in all, it's at least not surprising that there are more male pics than female pics in the discussions, following the same logic (more females post, therefore more pictures of Hugh). Unless we'd like this thread to devolve into everyone's preference of pics, and I'm not sure that's all together the best idea.


Read further...


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

KingRBlue said:


> Chobitz is an equal-opportunity poster


Yep a mighty fine dinner and entertainment LOL
Hey I like Angelina.. I find Jennifer Aniston a vapid dingbat..


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sigh, She is probably right... oh well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Ok, In the interest of board harmony and to get the thread back on track, I've reconsidered my Speedo choice and support bush.


You've made a bebeaver out of me.


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Ok, In the interest of board harmony and to get the thread back on track, I've reconsidered my Speedo choice and support bush.


HA! I see what you did there...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Ok, In the interest of board harmony and to get the thread back on track, I've reconsidered my Speedo choice and support bush.


Carefully, family board.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Yep a mighty fine dinner and entertainment LOL
> Hey I like Angelina.. I find Jennifer Aniston a vapid dingbat..


HA! Were we separated at birth?

<is glad to see EV and BJ getting into the spirit of things.><and not arguing>


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> HA! Were we separated at birth?
> 
> <is glad to see EV and BJ getting into the spirit of things.><and not arguing>


Yep after all we are fangbanger sisters


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This thread poses a moderation challenge for us mods. In the past, we've had to lock or heavily moderate threads about either Bush or Obama. The potential is high in these threads for them to turn ugly. I think the off-topic posts have been a reaction to that. 

It is definitely newsworthy that Bush uses a Kindle - that's interesting and is a good thing for Kindle! 

Anyway, at some point today this thread may be locked or moved to Off-Topic so we can get back to what passes for normal around here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Robin:  EV and I have had a total of two arguments--both quickly resolved.  One of them was over you.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> <is glad to see EV and BJ getting into the spirit of things.><and not arguing>


Arguing is a drag, man...harshes my mellow 'n gets my chakra all outta whack. Not to mention, it upsets the punnies...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Nothing worse than an upset punny.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Harvey said:


> This thread poses a moderation challenge for us mods. In the past, we've had to lock or heavily moderate threads about either Bush or Obama. The potential is high in these threads for them to turn ugly. I think the off-topic posts have been a reaction to that.
> 
> It is definitely newsworthy that Bush uses a Kindle - that's interesting and is a good thing for Kindle!
> 
> Anyway, at some point today this thread may be locked or moved to Off-Topic so we can get back to what passes for normal around here.


If it's moved to OT do I get unlimited cheesecake?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

With strawberries?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> If it's moved to OT do I get unlimited cheesecake?





intinst said:


> With strawberries?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My goodness this has been a busy topic...

Here's something for everyone...










Rumor has it that this was Leslie's birthday party....

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

and when she was a blond!

Did y'all know that in heaven chocolate has no calories and is served as a main meal ?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Anyway, at some point today this thread may be locked or moved to Off-Topic so we can get back to what passes for normal around here.


Wait, What? There's a place for Off-Topic? My God! That implies there is someplace where we're supposed to be On-Topic. >>must start paying more attention to this board...<<


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Anju said:


> and when she was a blond!
> 
> Did y'all know that in heaven chocolate has no calories and is served as a main meal ?


um...where does the line for Hell form?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Rumor has it that this was Leslie's birthday party....
> 
> Betsy


The best night of my life....sigh....

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Wait, What? There's a place for Off-Topic? My God! *That implies there is someplace where we're supposed to be On-Topic.* >>must start paying more attention to this board...<<


When you find it, let me know, okay?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> um...where does the line for Hell form?


After finding out that chocolate is an entree there, I suspect the line for Hell forms immediately behind Anju. Are we all going to have to start doing bad things now? Or more?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> After finding out that chocolate is an entree there, I suspect the line for Hell forms immediately behind Anju. Are we all going to have to start doing bad things now? Or more?


More and better bad things...I'm going to be an Immoderator there


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> More and better bad things...I'm going to be an Immoderator there


Aren't you one here already?


Betsy


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> ROTFL  Me either Songbird. I am going to the vending machine for a Hershey Bar with almonds.


Good for you Linda, following that buy American directive. Hershey is still American, isn't it?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Gone for the day and come back to this. 

Okay I'll take the chocolate, the prime rib dinner, the strawberry cheesecake, world peace, I'm thrilled Bush has Kindle anyone has has Kindle is good with me, Hugh is still looking good, and I still want to go to Maui.    Angelina yuck, but the Brad pic isn't any better, they deserve each other as far as I'm concerned.  

BTW We are off topic  I though we were off planet by now with this.  Darn!   

In conclusion here's to Hibbing.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Anyway, at some point today this thread may be locked or moved to Off-Topic so we can get back to what passes for normal around here.


I thought this was normal for KB, especially if BJ & EV are involved.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

chobitz said:


> I find Jennifer Aniston a vapid dingbat..


Is this the kind of morphing LBD envisioned?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Gone for the day and come back to this.
> 
> Okay I'll take the chocolate, the prime rib dinner, the strawberry cheesecake, world peace, I'm thrilled Bush has Kindle anyone has has Kindle is good with me, Hugh is still looking good, and I still want to go to Maui.  Angelina yuck, but the Brad pic isn't any better, they deserve each other as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> ...


That's a great summation. Right up there with "Myrna showed her Kindle to four babies..."

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That's a great summation. Right up there with "Myrna showed her Kindle to four babies..."
> 
> L


Thank you.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I suspect the line for Hell forms immediately behind Anju

LOL I never did tell y'all what kind of "angel" I am did I -


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Arguing is a drag, man...harshes my mellow 'n gets my chakra all outta whack. Not to mention, it upsets the punnies...


ROTFL EV!! No one should have to endure that, no one!  I love this place!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> Good for you Linda, following that buy American directive. Hershey is still American, isn't it?


If they're still made in Hershey, PA they are! I ate one at work and brought 1 home for tonight. Amazing what chocolate does for a woman.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> If they're still made in Hershey, PA they are! I ate one at work and brought 1 home for tonight. Amazing what chocolate does for a woman.


Terrible what it does to a man! Maybe, it was the beer?


----------

